# Cost for Relining Masonry Chimney



## sesro1978 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi-

My wife and I are considering dumping our pellet insert (not literally, will likely try and sell) and replacing with a free standing wood stove (Hearthstone III that I got for free...needs about $200 in work).  In order to do this, we need to reline the chimney with the appropriate sized SS liner - 6" in this case.  We have a 12" masonry flue in good condition (according to our chimney sweep) that is 20' tall.  We just got the estimate back for the job with a total cost of $1800.  The estimate covers:


set up and staging
keeping the inside of the house clean an protecting furniture
disconnecting our pellet stove
removing the existing liner, which is 4" x 20'
removing/disposing of any debris associated with the pellet stove removal
install of the 6" x 20' heavy wall flex liner (304 alloy SS) with all parts to wood stove
1/2" insulation of the liner
steel top plate, rain cap, and appliance adapter
connecting of the wood stove
fabrication and installation of sheet metal damper block off plate
3-year warranty on workmanship

We both have limited experience with this and the last time we did this was when we had the pellet stove put in (6-years ago)...I don't recall the total cost on that job, but it was expensive.

Does this estimate sound reasonable based on the parts/labor included in the job?

Thanks!

P.S. - Chimney sweep is fully insured and has a very good reputation in our area (central NH)


----------



## Papa-Yankee-Romeo-Oscar (Mar 14, 2014)

Rather than spending the money on rehabbing that old stove I'd invest a little more in a newer stove, the Englander 30 can be had brand new for not a whole lot more.  In my opinion $200 is on the high end of what any Hearthstone stove is worth.....and I'm currently burning one.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2014)

I've had 4 chimneys re-lined with 6" stainless, and your estimate is in the ballpark of what I've paid for each.  I actually once paid as little as $1300 for an un-insulated rigid pipe install back in 1998, but the three I did in 2011/2012 were all in the $1600 - $2200 range.  The cheapest of these three was standard flex with no blanket for my oil burner.  The other two were smooth-wall flex with an insulating blanket wrap for my wood stove.


----------



## sesro1978 (Mar 14, 2014)

Papa-Yankee-Romeo-Oscar said:


> Rather than spending the money on rehabbing that old stove I'd invest a little more in a newer stove, the Englander 30 can be had brand new for not a whole lot more.  In my opinion $200 is on the high end of what any Hearthstone stove is worth.....and I'm currently burning one.



A new(er) stove is definitely not in the cards right now, but possibly in a year or 2.  Got to work with what I have and all that.


----------



## bholler (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like a good price to me for insulated heavy flex with a block off plate.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 15, 2014)

I think that is an expensive price for NH. protection of your home during install is part of the job. 3 year warranty is very little. your liner should come with a much better warranty. I would shop around.  for that price you should get a seamless SS liner with a life time warranty.


----------



## bholler (Mar 15, 2014)

That warrantee was on workmanship not the liner as he stated most liners have lifetime warrantees but not on labor and heavy flex is a very good liner for a wood stove.  I feel that heavy flex is the best type of liner for wood stoves rigid is very good to but a real pain in the butt to install.


----------



## sesro1978 (Mar 15, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> I think that is an expensive price for NH. protection of your home during install is part of the job. 3 year warranty is very little. your liner should come with a much better warranty. I would shop around.  for that price you should get a seamless SS liner with a life time warranty.



Allow me to clarify for you - the liner has a lifetime warranty.  The 3-year warranty covers workmanship; i.e. something goes haywire with the quality of the work within 3-years, it's covered.

Also from what I've read, the heavy wall flex is a very good liner.


----------



## bholler (Mar 15, 2014)

you are right about the heavy wall liner sesro  the description of the work sounds like a great install but the price sounds high.


----------



## Prosecond (Mar 16, 2014)

I would ask to keep all of the old parts removed.  There is some $$ in the old stainless.  Sell it for scrap.


----------



## bholler (Mar 16, 2014)

It actually isn't going for that much anymore I took a full truckload 4 or 5 months ago and it only got us 250 or 300.   He would be much better off trying to sell stove and liner as a package as long as the liner is still in good shape


----------

